# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  Toad Purchase

## Ayeejustin01

limnologist and I have decided to post publicly that he sold me toads (5 toads) so neither one of us can trick each other unless doing so publicly. 
He sold him 5 bufos americanus for $15 with $8 for shipping. I mailed him the $24.00 using USPS on Friday.

----------

